# Opening a .CDR file



## oblio98 (Sep 28, 2003)

Here's the deal. I have owned Corel Draw since version 3, upgraded all the way to version 10, but really did not use it much over the past years, switching to Photoshop.

Anyway, over the past year, I did a fresh XP install on my PC to "clean up" a lot of the crap on it, and did not bother reinstalling Corel since I rarely used it.

Well, it seems I have a .CDR file that I would like to use that I created some time ago, however, I have no way to open it. I have my CD10 CD, but it's an upgrade CD and I've absent mindedly tossed all of the olds CDs in the dumpster during a "physical" clean up.

So, is there anyway that I can use a shareware or other graphics program to open this file and save it as a psd or bmp or something else?

I suppose I could go buy Corel Draw, but it seems like a waste just to open one file.

Appreciate any help here. THANKS!

:-jon


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Perhaps there's a better solution, but Adobe Illustrator can open cdr files. If you don't have access to it, send me a private message and I'll take care of the file for you.


----------

